# Is The Tea Party A Spent Movement?



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

Tea Parties are now a spent movement......some say that....and I would not say they are wrong as of this moment---however.... I suspect that the Tea Parties could  start drawing big crowds again if  they could be persuaded of   the real issues that the white working class is concerned with..... good paying jobs, re-industrializing America, stop sending jobs overseas, defending "white culture", making our universities accessible to White Working Class Children,  ending affirmative action, black on white crime and  reviving the Patriot movement aka.......the recognition that individual liberties are in jeopardy due to unconstitutional actions taken by elected government officials, appointed bureaucrats, and some special interest groups outside of government, to illegally accumulate power.

The huge stumbling blocks now in the path of the Tea Party movement are those hung up on the mantra  of 'smaller government and lower taxes for the rich'  and the insanity of wasting time and energy trying to prove they are not racist......thus allowing the democrats to keep them playing the tar baby game.....that will not cut it and if that remains a fixation then you can kiss the tea party goodbye.

The questions I have  for the Tea Partry ....do they not understand they must be truly revolutionary?......and why are they currently exhibiting fear of adopting extremist views in defense of liberty?


----------



## PredFan (Aug 24, 2013)

Can't be. According to Barack Hussein obama, they are stopping him from saving the world.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2013)

They are in the sand box temper tantrum movement.

It's fun to tease and watch the reactionary fucks wheeze.


----------



## Smilebong (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't think they are dead. I am not one, but they have a lot of political sway.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Tea Parties are now a spent movement......some say that....and I would not say they are wrong as of this moment---however.... I suspect that the Tea Parties could  start drawing big crowds again if  they could be persuaded of   the real issues that the white working class is concerned with..... good paying jobs, re-industrializing America, stop sending jobs overseas, defending "white culture", making our universities accessible to White Working Class Children,  ending affirmative action, black on white crime and  reviving the Patriot movement aka.......the recognition that individual liberties are in jeopardy due to unconstitutional actions taken by elected government officials, appointed bureaucrats, and some special interest groups outside of government, to illegally accumulate power.
> 
> The huge stumbling blocks now in the path of the Tea Party movement are those hung up on the mantra  of 'smaller government and lower taxes for the rich'  and the insanity of wasting time and energy trying to prove they are not racist......thus allowing the democrats to keep them playing the tar baby game.....that will not cut it and if that remains a fixation then you can kiss the tea party goodbye.
> 
> The questions I have  for the Tea Partry ....do they not understand they must be truly revolutionary?......and why are they currently exhibiting fear of adopting extremist views in defense of liberty?



Your first paragraph explains why the TPM failed. 

It will be impossible for the TPM to prove they are not racist by defending white culture, seeking jobs for whites only, and advocating for white children only attending college. 



> ...the recognition that individual liberties are in jeopardy due to unconstitutional actions taken by elected government officials, appointed bureaucrats, and some special interest groups outside of government, to illegally accumulate power.


Un-Constitutional according to whom?


----------



## PredFan (Aug 24, 2013)

How can they have failed? Obama says they are preventing him from doing anything. Isn't that what they wanted to do?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Tea Parties are now a spent movement......some say that....and I would not say they are wrong as of this moment---however.... I suspect that the Tea Parties could  start drawing big crowds again if  they could be persuaded of   the real issues that the white working class is concerned with..... good paying jobs, re-industrializing America, stop sending jobs overseas, defending "white culture", making our universities accessible to White Working Class Children,  ending affirmative action, black on white crime ....and the insanity of wasting time and energy trying to prove they are not racist...






We get it, we get it, you're a racist and an idiot. Everyone gets it by now, ok? You can stop trying so hard.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2013)

And we see Unkotare with the typical rain man response.  Which is, "If you call me a racist when I am acting a racist, then you are a racist."

Unkotare's response reveals the shallowness of the far reactionary right.  They have simply lost it.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> And we see Unkotare with the typical rain man response.  Which is, "If you call me a racist when I am acting a racist, then you are a racist."
> 
> Unkotare's response reveals the shallowness of the far reactionary right.  They have simply lost it.



Dumbass.

When was Unkotare acting racist?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2013)

PredFan said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And we see Unkotare with the typical rain man response.  Which is, "If you call me a racist when I am acting a racist, then you are a racist."
> ...




Rationality has never gotten in JakeFakey's way.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Parties are now a spent movement......some say that....and I would not say they are wrong as of this moment---however.... I suspect that the Tea Parties could  start drawing big crowds again if  they could be persuaded of   the real issues that the white working class is concerned with..... good paying jobs, re-industrializing America, stop sending jobs overseas, defending "white culture", making our universities accessible to White Working Class Children,  ending affirmative action, black on white crime and  reviving the Patriot movement aka.......the recognition that individual liberties are in jeopardy due to unconstitutional actions taken by elected government officials, appointed bureaucrats, and some special interest groups outside of government, to illegally accumulate power.
> ...



What is wrong with defending one's own culture?....every group on earth does it except Caucasians riddled with white guilt.....you need to get over that guilt trip.

Also...you misunderstand me...in fact you got it ass backwards....I do not advocate the Tea Partiers try to prove they are not racist...if you had read me correctly...you would have noted that I say that is a waste of time and counterproductive.

Nowhere...did I say we should seek jobs for whites only...do you misquote other posters as well?  Nor did I say only white children should attend college.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Parties are now a spent movement......some say that....and I would not say they are wrong as of this moment---however.... I suspect that the Tea Parties could  start drawing big crowds again if  they could be persuaded of   the real issues that the white working class is concerned with..... good paying jobs, re-industrializing America, stop sending jobs overseas, defending "white culture", making our universities accessible to White Working Class Children,  ending affirmative action, black on white crime and  reviving the Patriot movement aka.......the recognition that individual liberties are in jeopardy due to unconstitutional actions taken by elected government officials, appointed bureaucrats, and some special interest groups outside of government, to illegally accumulate power.
> ...



You are asking the wrong question......you should be asking what acts by Obama are unconstitutional.....(but to indulge you---unconstitutional according to our constitution)......

List of Obamas unconstitutional Executive Orders

There have been over 900 Executive orders put forth from Obama in just 4 years. He is creating a martial law Disney Land of control covering everything imaginable. Some of the executive orders he has signed recently have been exposed thanks to Friends of Conservative Action Alerts. They have compiled a choice list of Emergency Powers, Martial law executive orders: Get your headache medication out while you still can without a prescription.

* Executive Order 10990 allows the Government to take over all modes of transportation and control of highways and seaports.

* Executive Order 10995 allows the government to seize and control the communication media.

* Executive Order 10997 allows the government to take over all electrical power, gas, petroleum, fuels, and minerals.

* Executive Order 11000 allows the government to mobilize civilians into work brigades under government supervision.

* Executive Order 11001 allows the government to take over all health education and welfare functions.

* Executive Order 11002 designates the Postmaster General to operate a national registration of all persons.

* Executive Order 11003 allows the government to take over all airports and aircraft, including commercial aircraft.

* Executive Order 11004 allows the Housing and Finance Authority to relocate and establish new locations for populations.

* Executive Order 11005 allows the government to take over railroads, inland waterways, and public storage facilities.

* Executive Order 11049 assigns emergency preparedness function to federal departments and agencies, consolidating 21 operative Executive Orders issues over a fifteen-year period.

* Executive Order 11051 specifies the responsibility of the Office of Emergency Planning and gives authorization to put all Executive Orders into effect in times of increased international tensions and economic or financial crisis.

* Executive Order 11310 grants authority to the Department of Justice to enforce the plans set out in Executive Orders, to institute Industrial support, to establish judicial and legislative liaison, to control all aliens, to operate penal and correctional institutions, and to advise and assist the President.

* Executive Order 11921 allows the Federal Emergency Preparedness Agency to develop plans to establish control over the mechanisms of production and distribution of energy sources, wages, salaries, credit, and the flow of money in U.S. financial institutions in any undefined national emergency. It also provides that when the president declares a state of emergency, Congress cannot review the action for six months.

It is more than clear that Obama is planning for the total control and takeover of America via Martial Law. Food, energy, transportation, work, banking, and healthhe has it covered.

While Obama is busy pulling executive orders out of the sky to control everything inside our country, he has been issuing executive orders to force us to submit to international regulations instead of our Constitution. Sher Zieve exposed this in one of her recent articles. Damn the U.S. Constitution, damn the American people and damn U.S. sovereignty.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2013)

someone need to inform the idiot dear leader...

he's just spent his wad yesterday making them gods able to stop him from his VISIONS..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars, give us the context of each EO before shooting off your mouth.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2013)

dang, I just noticed jakie has been here since 2009 and has 54,000 post...

hey saw, don't let jakie bully into anything..he isn't the master of this board..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2013)

Master of the Boaerd?

You did not know?  bwahahbwahahbwahahbwahah

Steph, grow up.  The far right crushed themselves.  No one else is at fault for your group's silliness.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars, give us the context of each EO before shooting off your mouth.



If you have a problem with the 'context' do your own research...do not expect me to do your work.  Now get busy and let the board know what you discover chump.  heh heh


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Master of the Boaerd?
> 
> You did not know?  bwahahbwahahbwahahbwahah
> 
> Steph, grow up.  The far right crushed themselves.  No one else is at fault for your group's silliness.



The far right has been suckered by the moderate pc republicans twice now....first McCain and then Romney....neither one electable because they ignored the only group that would have been willing to elect them if they had been treated right, if their concerns had been addressed.

Now you see the Republicans busily going about engineering another defeat.....because they cannot adapt to the needs of the White Working Class.....one definition of insanity....doing the same thing over and over whilst expecting a different result aka  nominate a pc moderate republican and expect to win...it will not happen...ever...got dat chumps?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Master of the Boaerd?
> ...



go post your hate in the politics forum...it dosent belong in the tea party forum


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 24, 2013)

They told us we were dead up here. Including Joe Clark former loser prime minister idiot progressive conservative who went on record siding with the liberals versus conservatives going "better the devil you know"

We fucked them all over and now we rule. It can be done.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 24, 2013)

Why on earth don't you guys think it can be done?

Seriously.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Go post your fantasies  on The fiction board because it does not belong in the rational world.  bwaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm not liking what the op saw is inferring with this, white working class in the Tea Party forum...they don't stand for only white people...

take it to politics...

if not people ignore this garbage until it's in the right forum


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> I'm not liking what the op saw is inferring with this, white working class in the Tea Party forum...they don't stand for only white people...
> 
> take it to politics...



The Tea Party's biggest  problem is that they do not stand for White People period....they are hung up playing the tar baby game....got dat?  I would have no problem accepting minorities in a  White Working Class Party if they rejected their indoctrination of hating white folk and blaming white folk for all their problems.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not liking what the op saw is inferring with this, white working class in the Tea Party forum...they don't stand for only white people...
> ...



like I said people..IGNORE this garbage...


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

Question for Stephanie

Since you have elected yourself as a spokesman for the tea party....explain to  this board --exactly what the tea party does stand for.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2013)

mods can this be moved to the right forum?

maybe the rubber room? along with the other race hustling thread in tea party forum...


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not liking what the op saw is inferring with this, white working class in the Tea Party forum...they don't stand for only white people...
> ...




So now you're all in, eh? Just no more pretense about your completely blatant racism? You're kind of a shitty person.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2013)

hey mods, is it right if ask that this be moved out of tea Party?

would appreciate if it is..


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

If it talks like a liberal, if it looks like a liberal, it it walks like a liberal, if it smells like a liberal...it might be a politically correct republican or even worse a delusional moron who believes they are a spokesman for the tea party.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I am waiting with bated breath for the tea party spokeslady to tell this board EXACTLY what does the Tea Party stand for?   For damn sure it is not  working white folk.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2013)

Go back to stormfront. You failed in your mission.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Yeh...I have shit all over you and your white guilt trip.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't even believe there is such a thing as a Tea Party.

Has anyone named themselves this?

Make a party. Pick a leader.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Go back to stormfront. You failed in your mission.



Anytime I can get fake conservatives, liberals, politically correct republicans and confused Tea Partiers foaming at the mouth...my mission has been accomplished.  Deal wid it chump.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> If it talks like a liberal, if it looks like a liberal, it it walks like a liberal, if it smells like a liberal...it might be a politically correct republican or even worse a delusional moron who believes they are a spokesman for the tea party.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> I am waiting with bated breath for the tea party spokeslady to tell this board EXACTLY what does the Tea Party stand for?   For damn sure it is not  working white folk.



I'm from Canada and I don't get this at all.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> I don't even believe there is such a thing as a Tea Party.
> 
> Has anyone named themselves this?
> 
> Make a party. Pick a leader.



You are correct...it is just a group of dissatisfied gripers who essentially are coinfused...too coinfused to form a real party because then they would have to spell out exactly what it is they stand for.

The supposed spokeslady for the alleged tea party has been posited with a direction question...what exactly does the so called tea party stand for...she has been unable to say.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > If it talks like a liberal, if it looks like a liberal, it it walks like a liberal, if it smells like a liberal...it might be a politically correct republican or even worse a delusional moron who believes they are a spokesman for the tea party.   bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...



hehheh...don't feel like the Lone Ranger....none of the pc republicans or coinfused so called tea partiers get it either.


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Go back to stormfront. You failed in your mission.
> ...



Are you from that place Stormfront? I've not been there but you are white supremicists correct?

I imagine your memberships are rocking about now. 

Interesting.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

I am still waiting with bated breath for that tea party spokeslady to explain to this board what the tea party really stands for ....is she not up to it?   Does she not know?   The world wonders.  heh heh


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I am not a White Supremacist.....I am  white nationalist sympathizer though...big difference.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2013)

Which is racialism.  

OK, we have Sawbriars pegged.  He is loopy as Stephanie.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Which is racialism.
> 
> OK, we have Sawbriars pegged.  He is loopy as Stephanie.



Typical liberal tactic....label everyone something...everyone must be labled....yeh dats da ticket....sheer stupidity.heh heh

Irregardless.....here is something just for you chump>>>>>The myth of racism | Southern Nationalist Network


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2013)

Nope, simply confronting typical sturmer tactic of labeling people.

You are labeler numero uno.

You will need to grow up, Sawbriars, but even your girl, Steph, has failed at that.

There may be a chance for you two.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...




I'm sure you're used to this but: WRONG AGAIN, MORON.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

O.K.  I don't have all night....obviously steph does not know or is unwilling to tell exactly what the tea party stands for....any other tea partier on here able to explain to this board exactly what the tea party stands for?    I didn't think so.   buhbyeeeee


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...




You're an idiot and a cowardly fucking loser...no difference.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 24, 2013)

You guys have to give Sawbriars a little gratis. He is up for election for Grand Cyclops....


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

Q. What is White Nationalism?

A. The idea that Whites may need to create a separate nation as a means of defending themselves.

Q. Do White Nationalists feel they are superior to other races?

A. No. The desire of White Nationalists to form their own nation has nothing to do with superiority or inferiority.

Q. Do White Nationalists seek to dominate other races?

A. Not at all. In fact, formation of a White nation removes any possibility of White dominance of other races, as well as the plausibility of the accusation that Whites wish to dominate others.

Q. Do White Nationalists seek to insulate themselves from competition from other races?

A. No. A separate White nation would establish a policy of free trade with its new neighbors. Labor markets are global, and the formation of a White nation would not protect Whites from economic competition.

Q. Well if White Nationalists don't feel superior, don't want to dominate others, and don't seek protection from competition, then why would they want a separate nation?

A. To avoid exploitation.

Q. Exploitation? This is rich! So how is it that Whites are exploited?

A. It is a long list. Burdensome racial preference schemes in hiring, racial preference schemes in university admissions, racial preference schemes in government contracting and small business loans. Beyond quotas there is the denial of rights of free speech and of due process to Whites who are critical of these governmental policies. We have special punishments for assaults committed by Whites if the motives might be racial. In addition, Whites pay a proportion of the costs of the welfare state that is disproportionate to what they receive in benefits.

But the most exploitative aspect of the situation is that neither the racial quotas, the business preferences, the loss of freedom of speech, nor the disproportionate contributions to the welfare state have managed to sate the appetites of non-Whites living in the United States.

The more Whites sacrifice, the more non-Whites demand. Many Whites are beginning to believe that no amount of tribute, other than mass suicide, would satisfy the non-White demands.

If our presence stirs up that much hatred in the hearts of non-Whites, then the only sensible course of action is to separate ourselves from them.

Q. You claim that non-Whites are the aggressors and haters in race relations. Aren't you afraid that most Whites will think this is ridiculous?

A. Not in the slightest. For the past 30 years most Whites have taken part in a mass migration or "White flight" away from neighborhoods inhabited by non-Whites. Aggressors don't flee. For example, on a per-capita basis, Blacks are 49 times more likely to assault a White than a White is to assault a Black. Assaults by Whites against Blacks are approximately 40 times scarcer than they would be if races were randomly mixed and assault rates did not vary by race. The best measure of racism is the number of non-economically motivated attacks. White score low in this regard, non-Whites high.

The fact is that non-Whites are clamoring to enter this country in droves. Whites are fleeing en masse to formerly uninhabited areas to escape these new arrivals.

Q. But how can Whites be exploited when it is Whites who have enacted these racial preferences, the taxation, the welfare payments and set immigration quotas?

A. Excellent question! It is true that Whites are exploited by their fellow Whites. In fact, we do not expect any resistance by non-Whites to the formation of a separate nation. We expect White integrationist elites to resist. They are the ones who have a great deal to lose.

Q. If life in America is so bad for Whites why don't you just move back to Europe?

A. We are a majority. We do not have to move back. We can resolve to defend ourselves against this onslaught. We have the option of peacefully ceding lands already inhabited by non-Whites to separate non-White nations. We would save money, and could restore our civil liberties and free ourselves from constant threats of violence by so doing.

Q. What would your separate state look like?

A. The truth is we don't know yet. Our separate state would follow the geographic outlines of White flight. The model for this state would be the modern gerrymander created by the Voting Rights Act to create majority non-White congressional districts. We would simply cede these to a separate nation. The mechanics of this process will be explained more fully later in a post entitled "sweating the details."

Q. Would all Whites be welcome in your separate state?

A. Absolutely. There would be no restriction by country of origin, and no genetic tests, skin color or hair color tests or any nonsense like that. The only restriction would be that those who would wish to recreate the present system by importing non-Whites and then encouraging their hostility would not be welcome. They would have to remain in or move to the lands ceded to the non-Whites.

Q. You are proposing that inclusion and exclusion be based on ideology and feelings. Won't your act of nation splitting turn into a witch hunt?

A. For White liberals it is definitely going to feel like a witch hunt! When the time comes, those who are guilty of "integrationism" should do the sensible thing and flee. It will spare us all a lot of pain.

Q. Is this White nation something that you intend to pursue right away?

A. No. The White nation is, by most accounts, about 20 years off. When the rest of the U.S. begins to look like Southern California it will happen more or less automatically, without much of a push from us.

Q. Why do you use the term "European-American?"

A. All Whites are descended from European immigrants, and we are not actually "White." The term European-American has political significance for two reasons. First, it recognizes that most people in the U.S. of European extraction have intermarried to such an extent that it is no longer possible to identify American Whites as "Irish" or "German" or "Italian." But more important, use of the term "European-American" is intended to recognize that White elites in the United States have exploited differences based on religion and European national origin to divide European-Americans, with the intention of rendering us unable to defend ourselves against non-White demands.

Q. What is White separatism?

A White separatists will agree on most points with a White Nationalist, except that he may not see a need to establish a separate nation within the present territorial boundaries of the U.S.

Q. What is a White supremacist?

A. That is a White who wishes to subjugate other races by force, ordinarily by military conquest. White supremacists are very rare  and there is no visible trend or base of support which would allow them to carry such a political program into effect.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 24, 2013)

A credo of racial lunacy.

Run along, Sawbriars.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Tea Parties are now a spent movement......some say that....and I would not say they are wrong as of this moment---however.... I suspect that the Tea Parties could  start drawing big crowds again if  they could be persuaded of   the real issues that the white working class is concerned with..... good paying jobs, re-industrializing America, stop sending jobs overseas, defending "white culture", making our universities accessible to White Working Class Children,  ending affirmative action, black on white crime and  reviving the Patriot movement aka.......the recognition that individual liberties are in jeopardy due to unconstitutional actions taken by elected government officials, appointed bureaucrats, and some special interest groups outside of government, to illegally accumulate power.
> 
> The huge stumbling blocks now in the path of the Tea Party movement are those hung up on the mantra  of 'smaller government and lower taxes for the rich'  and the insanity of wasting time and energy trying to prove they are not racist......thus allowing the democrats to keep them playing the tar baby game.....that will not cut it and if that remains a fixation then you can kiss the tea party goodbye.
> 
> The questions I have  for the Tea Partry ....do they not understand they must be truly revolutionary?......and why are they currently exhibiting fear of adopting extremist views in defense of liberty?


Yes, the Tea Party will joint a long list of movements that have been a pressure point on the two parties.  The GOP must consider attacking the Democratic stronghold, Hispanics, Blacks, and Female voters.  What few people seem to grasp when they say America is to the right of center is that many democrats are to the right of center but are far from right wing extremist.  In order for the GOP to increase their turnout out at the polls they must reach out to the center which includes both moderate Democrat and Republican voters which mean they must jettison the far right which includes the Tea Party.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 24, 2013)

Flopper said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Parties are now a spent movement......some say that....and I would not say they are wrong as of this moment---however.... I suspect that the Tea Parties could  start drawing big crowds again if  they could be persuaded of   the real issues that the white working class is concerned with..... good paying jobs, re-industrializing America, stop sending jobs overseas, defending "white culture", making our universities accessible to White Working Class Children,  ending affirmative action, black on white crime and  reviving the Patriot movement aka.......the recognition that individual liberties are in jeopardy due to unconstitutional actions taken by elected government officials, appointed bureaucrats, and some special interest groups outside of government, to illegally accumulate power.
> ...



The Real Reason Romney Lost

By Dick Morris on November 15, 2012



As the popular vote counts emerge and we move out from under the shadow of the media spin, we are learning the real reason Romney lost. The mainstream media is pushing the story that a massive turnout among minorities and the young drowned the white male vote as America changes its demography.

But the real reason is that the whites who supported Romney didnt turn out to vote. Just look at the fact, brought to my attention by National Review and Washington Examiner columnist Byron York, that Obama carried Ohio by 107,000 votes  and that Romney got about 100,000 fewer votes than McCain! (2,677,820 for McCain v. 2,583,580 for Romney). Romney really lost by failing to turn out his  base even as Obama was doing a very good job of getting his to the polls.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> There have been over 900 Executive orders put forth from Obama in just 4 years.



You are a liar.  Obama has issued 162 Executive Orders since taking office.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> I would have no problem accepting minorities in a  White Working Class Party if they rejected their indoctrination of hating white folk and blaming white folk for all their problems.



You mean like the way you hate them?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 24, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> The Real Reason Romney Lost
> 
> By Dick Morris on November 15, 2012
> 
> ...



When was the last time Dick Morris was right about anything?


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 25, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > The Real Reason Romney Lost
> ...



Well...you do have a point there...but these election stats reported by The National Review and The Washington Examiner...cannot be disputed...they are valid.  Romney lost simply because too many of the Northern and Midwestern Sectors of the White Working Class either did not vote or voted for Obama.

That is what the likes of Karl Rove and the fat cat elitist east coast mainstream republicans do not want the people to know....they are helping spread the media myth of the importance of the minority vote in hopes of retaining control of the Republican Party and maintaining the grip political correctness has on the Republican Party.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 25, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Q. What is White Nationalism?
> 
> A. The idea that Whites may need to create a separate nation as a means of defending themselves..




Then GTFO of my country and go do it somewhere else. We don't need cowardly idiots like you around stinking up the joint. Give Antarctica a try.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 25, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Q. What is White Nationalism?
> ...



Our founding fathers were Racist...would you also reject them?

Thomas Jefferson: Radical and Racist - 96.10


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2013)

We would certainly reject racism of the Founders.

And sexism.

And much else.

We accept the goodness of the Founders, though.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 25, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> We would certainly reject racism of the Founders.
> 
> And sexism.
> 
> ...




What is the difference between a Tea Partier and a politically correct republican?.....oh my bad....I forgot ---there is no difference.   Deal wid it chump.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Sawbriars, as a white nationalist, you are the chump, and you are and will forever be dealing with it.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 25, 2013)

What do the alleged Conservatives on this board think of Ted Cruz?  Is he the bane or the potential savior of the Republican Party?

Southern Political Report


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Some of the reactionaries are skittish about him, some of the true conservatives like him, and the mainstream leadership of the party are divided about his potential to win.  The man will not play the white card to win, if that is your question.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 25, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sawbriars said:
> ...




Are _you_ trying to associate _yourself_ with the founding fathers? You, of all people? Don't besmirch my nation's history, you worthless coward.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 26, 2013)

Americans in great numbers are rediscovering their founding fathers in such best-selling books as Joseph Ellis Founding Brothers, David McCulloughs John Adams.   There are others that espouse political correctness as you do ..... who believe that some of these men are unworthy of our attention because they owned slaves, Washington, Jefferson, Clark among them, but not Adams.  


Jefferson owned slaves. He did not believe that all were created equal. He was a racist, at least by today's pc definition of racism.   Tell this board what part of this you associate with.  

Jefferson, like all slaveholders and many other white members of American society, who were much wiser than you and your ilk......regarded Negroes as inferior, childlike, untrustworthy and, of course, as property. Jefferson, the genius of politics, could see no way for African-Americans to live in society as free people. He embraced racism as it is defined today.  So you hypocrite..tell this board what part of this you associate with?


Lest we forget Abraham Lincoln ---who  let it be known that he did not believe Negroes and White People could ever live peaceably together.....in fact he wanted to send all the Negroes back to Afreeka.  So tell this board what part of this do you associate with?

So has more in common with our founding fathers?....you as a pc republican/liberal/race traitor or racial realists who are willing to tell the truth?

In a nutshell you are a hypocritical piece of shite.  Case closed.  Dead wid it chump.  heh heh


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2013)

Sawbriars falls on his sword: Jefferson would never talk to such as him, and Lincoln would have said "draft him into a Negro regiment and see how he does."


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 26, 2013)

America's number one problem is a racial minority that has sucked the blood of this society to the tune of 15 trillion dollars and counting.  That's  correct....15 trillion dollars wasted on this parasitic element of our society as  their behavior today is worse not better and the threat they pose to social order is steadily increasing.


Race: The Central Question | American Renaissance


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 26, 2013)

Yup, a white nationalist is not a racist.  Not.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 26, 2013)

Let us get real...let us be honest.   This board is saturated with hypocritical drivel from politically correct hypocrites on both sides of the aisle...any honest commentator knows full well that political correctness is as rampant in the republican/ tea  parties as in the democratic party.

But these hypocrites try to assume a superior moral position and denigrate today's  honest racial realists...they want to identify with the founding fathers...but want to delete the beliefs of the founding fathers in regards to racial realism.  How ridiculous.


Articles: That Dirty, Rotten Racist...Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 26, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Americans in great numbers are rediscovering their founding fathers in such best-selling books as Joseph Ellis Founding Brothers, David McCulloughs John Adams.   There are others that espouse political correctness as you do ..... who believe that some of these men are unworthy of our attention because they owned slaves, Washington, Jefferson, Clark among them, but not Adams.
> 
> 
> Jefferson owned slaves. He did not believe that all were created equal. He was a racist, at least by today's pc definition of racism.   Tell this board what part of this you associate with.
> ...




You are too stupid to even understand what you are saying, you un-American coward.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 26, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> But these hypocrites try to assume a superior moral position and denigrate today's  honest racial realists





The only "realism" here is that you really, really are a sniveling racist coward and in no way worthy of calling yourself an American.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 26, 2013)

Go back to stormfront where you belong, douche.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> Let us get real...let us be honest.   This board is saturated with hypocritical drivel from politically correct hypocrites on both sides of the aisle...any honest commentator knows full well that political correctness is as rampant in the republican/ tea  parties as in the democratic party.
> 
> But these hypocrites try to assume a superior moral position and denigrate today's  honest racial realists...they want to identify with the founding fathers...but want to delete the beliefs of the founding fathers in regards to racial realism.  How ridiculous.
> 
> ...



The wonderful thing about USMB is that as screwed up as many of us are here, almost no one is in the gutter to the extent you are when it comes to race.

Back to storm front, please.


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 27, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sawbriars said:
> 
> 
> > Let us get real...let us be honest.   This board is saturated with hypocritical drivel from politically correct hypocrites on both sides of the aisle...any honest commentator knows full well that political correctness is as rampant in the republican/ tea  parties as in the democratic party.
> ...



I am not going anywhere chump...deal wid it.  BTW  Do you think the following would make a good signature for me?>>>>>>>


Abraham Lincoln..........


"I will say then that I am not, nor ever have been in favor of bringing about in any way the social and political equality of the white and black races, [applause]-that I am not nor ever have been in favor of making voters or jurors of negroes, nor of qualifying them to hold office, nor to intermarry with white people; and I will say in addition to this that there is a physical difference between the white and black races which I believe will forever forbid the two races living together on terms of social and political equality. And inasmuch as they cannot so live, while they do remain together there must be the position of superior and inferior, and I as much as any other man am in favor of having the superior position assigned to the white race."


----------



## Sawbriars (Aug 27, 2013)

&#8220;I must add... my gratitude to you for the attention with which you have listened to me, for, from my numerous observations, our Liberals are never capable of letting anyone else have a conviction of his own without at once meeting their opponent with abuse or even something worse.&#8221; 
&#8213; Fyodor Dostoyevsky, The Idiot


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 27, 2013)

Sawbriars is the best anti-recruiter for the WNP that ever existed.

We have been laughing our heads off at him.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 27, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> You are asking the wrong question......you should be asking what acts by Obama are unconstitutional.....(but to indulge you---unconstitutional according to our constitution)......
> 
> List of Obama&#8217;s unconstitutional Executive Orders
> 
> ...



Well, you got the first one wrong, so we can assume that the rest of your comments are wrong, too.  Where do you come up with such gibberish, and why do you think you won't be exposed? 

I would be embarrassed to post such lies and be exposed.  I hope you are.

RE-ESTABLISHING THE FEDERAL SAFETY COUNCIL

WHEREAS section 33 (c) of the Federal Employees' Compensation Act, as amended (5 U.S.C. 784), declared it to be the purpose of the Congress to reduce the number of accidents and injuries among Government officers and employees, encourage safe practices, eliminate work hazards and health risks, and reduce compensable injuries; and

WHEREAS section 35 of that Act, as amended (5 U.S.C. 785), further disclosed the interest of the Congress in the promotion of safety in Federal agencies and establishments; and
John F. Kennedy: Executive Order 10990

Q: Has President Barack Obama signed 900 executive orders, some of which create martial law?
A: No. Obama&#8217;s executive orders do not create martial law. And so far he has signed 139 executive orders &#8212; not 900.

FULL ANSWER
We&#8217;ve received several emails that claim Obama is using his executive powers to create martial law. They&#8217;re not true.
The email claims that Obama has issued 900 executive orders but lists orders that previous presidents signed. The email also inaccurately describes those orders.

Obama?s Executive Orders


----------

